# Fender Mustang Micro and Amp Pedal?



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

My Peavey blues tube amp died, not gonna fix, I am keen to get the Fender Mustang Micro (FMM), reviews look good, and I am a bedroom player. I have a cab and some pedals, but how do I drive the cab with no amp? I know from the Andertons Music videos the FMM will work with pedals in the chain, but they had an amp at the end of the chain. Is there an amp pedal I can put after the FMM and before the cab, that also has a headphone jack (I can't find one)? I am looking for a low cost solution, the FMM has all the amps and effects I will every need, just something to drive the cab with an option for headphones. I like the Marshall DSL1HR, good price, 1/8 input from the FMM, speaker out to my cab, but no HP jack. This might be my solution in the end. Thoughts, recommendations???
My Peavey will end up on this site soon, easy fix probably.
Thanks


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Something like this - there are several options. Not sure why you need a headphone jack on the amp when the Mustang Micro has one.

Electro-Harmonix - 15Watt Howitzer Guitar Amp / Preamp Pedal


----------



## johnglca (Mar 10, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Something like this - there are several options. Not sure why you need a headphone jack on the amp when the Mustang Micro has one.
> 
> Electro-Harmonix - 15Watt Howitzer Guitar Amp / Preamp Pedal


Thanks. That's the thing for sure, for $160 I can go straight into my cab. Looks like FMM has a single 1/8 out for headphones or into an amp. I can take the 1/8 into my pedal chain into the Howitzer ---> cab. I don't need a lot of effects on the pedal amp, these are all in the FMM. Can't find it now, but thought I saw a pedal amp with outs to a cab, or to HP's, would be nice to have the option.


----------

